
I'm Building an Open Jobs API - triggerdevils2
Hey Everyone, I&#x27;m one of the many people who have been laid off...<p>There&#x27;s going to be a lot of people searching for jobs and I was surprised to find all the APIs for job searching are pretty much closed.<p>I&#x27;ve decided to make an open job search API and would love to get feedback from the community during the early stages while I&#x27;m building v0 of the API.<p>This API will allow you to get up to date job data from multiple companies in a single API call. You can also setup webhooks to be notified of when companies update job descriptions, titles, post new jobs, or remove jobs.<p>Its partially done if anyone wants early access. Let me know!
======
rupertcloud
hey, i would like to know , please email me, maradona.ug@gmail.com

~~~
triggerdevils2
Will do!

